# Tieing own Spinners



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay we're going into making our own Spinners business. Would like recommendations on type of fly tieing vise/clamps capable of allowing us to work with large trebles say 3/0 up to 7/0.

Would like one that allows you to rotate without loosening up the clamp and turning the treble they again tightening down the clamp holding the treble.

Thanks in advance for any intel on vise/clamp. K2


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been making my own spinners for a couple years now, and selling them at a local place here in town using this. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104635980

If I could do it again I would get this.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104635980

Don't know if this is any help to you just my experiance.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Jackalope said:


> I've been making my own spinners for a couple years now, and selling them at a local place here in town using this. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104635980
> 
> If I could do it again I would get this.
> 
> ...


Great info and I thank you...reviewing the spec sheet...hmmm for the wire we are looking at its .051-.061. Based on the spec sheet for these items this size wire is a no-go. But what I'd like to know is the vice/clamp setup to support trebles from 5/0 plus allowing to rotate the treble without taking it out of the clamp and manually rotating the treble and re-clamping.

Also any tools for actually twisting this size wire making the eyelets and various connections. Yes we have needle nose pliers and vise grips and can make the eyes for a heavy duty spinner. Just want to know if theres something out there to twist the wire to connect say two bucktails with 5/0 plus trebles hooks with a large blade like 8-10 size.

Appreciate the intel on the tooling...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I always used Netcraft (now Janns Netcraft) for my lure-making supplies. They had a bigger variety and better prices than Cabela's. They were out of Ohio; Walleye and Musky country.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lure-making-parts/


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I always used Netcraft (now Janns Netcraft) for my lure-making supplies. They had a bigger variety and better prices than Cabela's. They were out of Ohio; Walleye and Musky country.
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lure-making-parts/


Dito I get all my supplies from Jann's.

I got by vice from Cabelas because it worked there at the time, and got it cheap.

I've been getting in to building trolling spoons more lately though.


----------

